# The 3 red lights flashing on my xbox 360



## DarkRegicide (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi, I've got 3 red lights flashing on my xbox 360 whenever i try to turn it on and it never turns on. I checked the xbox support site and it asked if the power block LED is green and it is, then it says nothing about how to resolve that issue , it mentioned on the site 3 red lights flashing means the harddrive may be damaged. Would my console work if I swapped the harddrive for a new one or can anyone give me tips on what to do?


----------



## theriddler (Jul 23, 2007)

microsoft said that there 360s are faulty, are you using the original one, or the lite one.

People find ways to make things work. For instance when my old cd player wouldnt play I would hit it right on the back and as on cue it would start working again.

Now maybe youve never heard of this Towel Trick so let me start from the beginning. A reader sent me an email earlier this week claiming he found a way to fix 360s which had the 3 red lights of doom. This reader wrapped his 360 in a towel(Completely Covered), turned on the system for about 10 minutes, turned it off, then back on again and his system worked. He said his 360 worked for about 3 hours then the 3 red lights came back again. He says that whenever his system gets the 3 red lights he uses the Towel Trick and his system works again.

Now I laughed at this idea because I was wondering how this would work. So a couple days passed and while I was checking my inbox another reader sent me an email claiming he fixed his system using this Towel Trick that he read about on a message board. This reader said he wrapped his for about 1 hour and his system worked fine and since then it has never received those 3 red lights again.

So thats now 2 E-mails claiming that this Towel Trick works

Fast Forward to yesterday as I was cruising the IGN message boards(Xbox 360 General Board-Insider Membership required) and I saw this thread titled ZOMG,LOL

I open up the thread and a poster by the name of Eaglesphan2020&#8243; posted

The Towel trick worked. HAHA It probably wont last but damn that was funny. I wrapped my 360 in a towel turned it on, let it run for 15 min, turn off, turn on, and it worked.

Another poster by the name of socalcollin posted this in the same thread

OMFG it worksMy 360 is up and running now.The towel got pretty damn warm, almost like it came right of the dryer. The 360 was really damn hot. Hotter than Ive ever felt an expensive piece of electronic equipment. I let it cool for about 30 minutes, fired it up and it worked. Un-****ing-believable. 

THis is not my guide, I found it on the internet, enjoy 

btw if you are to try this, make sure the towel doesnt cover up the fan, because it will probally wreck your xbox


----------



## DarkRegicide (Jul 29, 2007)

I tried it for exactly 10 minutes but nothing happened, do I need to coever EXACTLY EVERYTHING? it may be i used too small a towel


----------



## theriddler (Jul 23, 2007)

cover eveything bar the fan, I dont want to break your xbox lol, if you cover the fan your xbox will over heat, or maybe thats the idea im not sure , cover it all if you wish, but watch your xbox carefully, if anything goes wrong take it off quickly


btw im pretty sure there might be a guarantee on your 360 for techinal faults, try ringing the support line, they might fix it for you


----------



## MrCoffee (May 28, 2007)

sounds like a fire hazard to me, Personally I would just return the xbox for a new one.


----------



## theriddler (Jul 23, 2007)

lol thats why you watch it 

besides thats what iv said, check you guarantee see if it still applies


----------



## DarkRegicide (Jul 29, 2007)

yea it does, should i just send it to microsoft or how long will they take?


----------



## theriddler (Jul 23, 2007)

ring the helpline first its in the xbox user manual, or contact them via microsoft and send them a support query stating your probelm, hopefully they will get back to you with instructions on what to do next


----------

